# 그건 한국어 한자의 내력과 독법 등을 잘 몰라 그런 거예요.



## wonlon

(왕단: ... 일상 생활용어 같은 것은 괜찮은데 아직도 뉴스나 신문 같은 데서 나오 는 많은 어휘들, 최근의 같은 것은 모르는 게 너무 많아요. 그리고 요즘 와서 느끼는 것인데 한국어 한자어도 어려워요. 매일 열심히 배우고 있지만 생각대로 잘 안 되네요.)

수진: *그건 한국어 한자의 내력과 독법 등을 잘 몰라 그런 거예요. 그런걸 알고 나면 차츰 좋아 질 거예요.*

There is another sentence, continued from the sentence I asked before. I can't quite understand the pattern *그건 **... 그런 거예요.*

And should 좋아지다 in 좋아*_*질 거예요 be separated (have space between 아 and 질)?


----------



## kenjoluma

1. 보조동사 '지다'
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=35580400

지다, a verb you are talking about, falls under 보조동사 category. And all the 보조동사 should be conjoined with a main verb. Therefore, _*no*_ spacing.
'좋아질 거예요.' is correct.


2. 그건... 그런 거예요.

I don't think this is any _pattern_.

그런 거 (<그런 것) is simply and roughly translated into 'Something like that' in English.
In this context, 그런 거 implies a situation where people find Hanja difficult. 

Maybe I am not sure of your point. Which part of this _pattern_ you talk about do you find incomprehensible?


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> 1. 보조동사 '지다'
> http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=35580400
> 
> 지다, a verb you are talking about, falls under 보조동사 category. And all the 보조동사 should be conjoined with a main verb. Therefore, _*no*_ spacing.
> '좋아질 거예요.' is correct.



Then I have to correct the book.



kenjoluma said:


> 2. 그건... 그런 거예요.
> 
> I don't think this is any _pattern_.
> 
> 그런 거 (<그런 것) is simply and roughly translated into 'Something like that' in English.
> In this context, 그런 거 implies a situation where people find Hanja difficult.
> 
> Maybe I am not sure of your point. Which part of this _pattern_ you talk about do you find incomprehensible?



It is just that I couldn't figure the meaning of the whole sentence at first glance.
I have given some thoughts on it, and I think 그건... 그런 거예요 indicates an explanation of what 왕단 encountered in learning Korean, like the function of 아/어/여서 그래요 or the Japanese ending ...んです/...のです.


----------



## kenjoluma

Since you look like you know Japanese:

그건... 몰라(서) 그런 거예요.
それは・・・知らなくて　そんな（になる）ことです。[Direct word-by-word translation]

Perhaps this might help?


----------



## Mallarme

*그건 한국어 한자의 내력과 독법 등을 잘 몰라 그런 거예요. = That's because [you? subject unstated] don't know much about (or you're not very familiar with) the origins/history and pronunciation, etc. of Korean Chinese characters.  

I think the meaning would be clearer if there was a -서 after 몰라 -- 몰라서.  

Example:

A: 방이 이상하게 춥다 = The room is strangely cold.
*
*B: 그건 내가 서모스탯을 (thermostat) 내려(서) 그런 거예요 = That's because I lowered the thermostat.*

*그런걸 알고 나면 차츰 좋아질 거예요 = Once I know those things (그런걸) [something - unstated] will gradually get better. *


----------

